# People going down from San Francisco



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Are you guys planing on spending the night? If so where? How early do you plan on leaving in the morning to get there? This is going to be my 1st Bimmerfest and I can't wait to bring my car down which will be arriving about two weeks before.


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> *Are you guys planing on spending the night? If so where? How early do you plan on leaving in the morning to get there? This is going to be my 1st Bimmerfest and I can't wait to bring my car down which will be arriving about two weeks before. *


Yes, quite a few of us are.
Most of us are staying at the Ramada Limited on Calle Real.
Go to [email protected] and ask to be added to their/our mailing list.
Evites will be sent out for future drives, meets and the Bimmerfest 2003 Caravan.
We will be leaving FRIDAY THE 11TH, around 9 am at Stoneridge Mall and meeting up again around 10:30 am at the In & Out Burger in Gilroy.
Watch for Evites after you've emailed Bay Bimmerz and also check out BayBimmerz.com.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BTW, the Ramada only accepts reservations for two nights, so many (if not most) of us are planning on driving back home again Sunday morning.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

watch out for CHPs on king city!!!!!

they love to give out tickets..and they pace you with an airplane..:tsk:


----------



## SpeedinBlueBima (Feb 25, 2003)

Damn thats crazy. I've always seen those speed monitored by aircraft signs but never thought they had the budget to actually do it.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

SpeedinBlueBima said:


> *Damn thats crazy. I've always seen those speed monitored by aircraft signs but never thought they had the budget to actually do it. *


they caught me..!!


----------

